
Why was the US removed from the Johns Hopkins CORVID-19 map? - gitrog
https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html
======
golem14
The site has artifacts every now and then when they push new data.

E.g., there are sometimes blobs in the middle of the ocean south/west of
africa (I assume 0'w 0'n or null island) where unclassified results are
stashed ("Unassigned, New Jersey, US")

Overall, the site is pretty stable considering the hug of death it must be
seeing for weeks. It tickles me that German media routinely refers to JHU
instead of the Robert-Koch Institute for mainstream news even when just
reporting on German case numbers and deaths.

------
greenyoda
Just looked at the map, and the U.S. is on the map and on the list at the
left.

------
throwaway5412
I saw this too. Very strange.

